# green eyed polyps question



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

just got it yesterday with a green star polyp too. the star polyp has bloomed great in one day...usually their finaky i heard...lucky me. but the green eyed polyp is taking longer today. their were more out yesterday...


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It's probably going to take them some time to acclimate to the tank. Maybe the star polyp blooming so early after being re-homed was a fluke? I'd give them a little time and to get used to the new environment before I worry.


----------



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

ok ill wait...just hope my lighting is enough..thats what my LFS said...i have t5 lighting which i have 4 bulbs at 54watts each...i think its only good enough for soft corals.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

How big is your tank? I ran 4 54 watt t-5's on a 50 gallon and kept all corals under it, sps, lps softies.If it is the type of fixture that has indivdual reflectors for each bulb then you're good to go.

Not really sure what you mean by "green eyed poylp" my guess is you could have it too high in the tank and it's getting too much light. Try placing it in the bottom of the tank and give it a week and see how it is doing.


----------



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

i have a 55 gallon tank and the green eyed polyp is up about in the middle.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Iwould move it to the floor and give it a week to see if it will open more. Sounds like it needs to adjust to your light intensity.


----------



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

cool....ok so i put it on the bottom...lets see how it pans out


----------

